# Visio avec une webcam à moins de 20 Euros ... C'est possible !!!



## jro44 (19 Février 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

En me baladant chez GEANT, j'ai trouvé une petite webcam à 19,90 Euros compatiblle Mac. Je l'ai acheté pour l'essayer avec aMSN et ... ça marche parfaitement ! J'ai pu contacter via visio deux de mes contacts PC 
La webcam en question est une VideoCAM Trek de marque Genius et je la recommande pour ceux qui cherchent un moyen pas cher de faire de la visio sans forcément avoir la qualité de la iSight. Ma config : un eMac 1,42 Ghz, avec MAc OS X 10.4.4.
Je n'ai pas encore testé l'efficacité de cette webcam sur iNeen, mais déjà, le logiciel la reconnait parfaitement, donc je pense qu'il ne doit pas y avoir de problème.

Voilà pour l'info.

A plus.


----------



## kertruc (19 Février 2006)

Avec ineen on peut faire de la videoconférence ?? Même de mac à PC ?


----------



## jro44 (19 Février 2006)

Normalement, oui. Mais personnellement, je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion d'essayer ...


----------



## kertruc (20 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un ici a eu personnellement l'occasion de l'essayer ?


----------



## goupilleres (21 Février 2006)

jro44 a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde.
> 
> En me baladant chez GEANT, j'ai trouvé une petite webcam à 19,90 Euros compatiblle Mac. Je l'ai acheté pour l'essayer avec aMSN et ... ça marche parfaitement ! J'ai pu contacter via visio deux de mes contacts PC
> La webcam en question est une VideoCAM Trek de marque Genius et je la recommande pour ceux qui cherchent un moyen pas cher de faire de la visio sans forcément avoir la qualité de la iSight. Ma config : un eMac 1,42 Ghz, avec MAc OS X 10.4.4.
> ...




Super , depuis le temps que je cherche ce genre de webcam j' yvais des que possible 
merci pour l' info !!!!


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Mars 2006)

Je viens de commander cette webcam ce matin sur internet grâce à toi .
Je devrais la recevoir dans 2 semaines...:sleep: et je pourrai ainsi vous donner mon avis sur la question 

à plush


----------



## jo_6466 (20 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Avec ineen on peut faire de la videoconférence ?? Même de mac à PC ?


Oui .. http://www.ineen.com/download.html

voir aussi mes essais relatés ici ...  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3411646#post3411646

Ca marche très bien même avec des webcams USB ... image petite mais très très fluide

Juste un hic ... pas de transfert de fichiers prévus et pas d'émoticones
Perso j'utilise mercury pour cette raison

.


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (27 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,j'ai lut que la webcam trek de genius fonctionne sur mac  avec amsn,bien cher moi elle fonctionne pas?
J'ai ouvert les port sur mon pare feu et je les desactiver aucun resultats,je suis en reseaux avec un modem routeur netgear la aussi j'ai ouvert les ports mais rien sa fonctionne pas?
Merçi de votre aide


http://img127.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image13eh.jpg

http://img90.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image20mz.jpg

http://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image31qn.jpg


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Mars 2006)

salut toi aussi ta un dossier "bordel" sur ton bureau...

Bon je devrais la recevoir demain la cam, donc je verrai si ça fonctionne bien


----------



## jro44 (27 Mars 2006)

Salut tout le monde.

Pour répondre à *pasuncopec 57*, je t'avouerais que je n'ai eu à faire aucun réglage sur aMSN. Après avoir fait l'installation de la caméra comme indiqué sur le manuel d'installation à partir du CD fourni, je me suis connecté à aMSN et ça marchait. Coup de chance ? Je ne sais pas, mais as-tu installé la webcam comme Genius le préconise ? Après, concernant les ports utilisés, je n'y connais pas grand chose ...
Pour info, je n'ai toujours pas pris le temps de tester cette webcam en utilisant iNeen. Soit je n'ai pas le temps, soit c'est les "PCistes" qui ne l'ont pas. Maudits soient ces vils "PCistes"


----------



## PJG (27 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Avec ineen on peut faire de la videoconférence ?? Même de mac à PC ?


Aucun problème. Il y a ça aussi http://www.yakforfree.com/.


PJG


----------



## jo_6466 (27 Mars 2006)

PJG a dit:
			
		

> Aucun problème. Il y a ça aussi http://www.yakforfree.com/.
> 
> 
> PJG


C'est Ineen ... je comprends pas la difference?


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (28 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,j'ai installer cet webcam et j'ai le regret quelle fonctionne pas avec amsn 0,95
Tous le monde dit quelle fonctionne sans probleme, je voudrais voir comment il son fait?????
Merçi


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Mars 2006)

Ca y est, je l'ai ! mais apparemment j'ai le même problème que *pasuncopec 57*...je ne l'ai pas encore testé, mais sur mercury ça à l'air de marcher.

* Edit:* lorsque je veux changer l'icône (avatar) dans amsn, la webcam est reconnue


----------



## jro44 (28 Mars 2006)

Je ne comprends pas, chez moi ça marche impec. Quand je serais moi j'irai voir dans les paramètres de aMSN et je vous ferais des copies d'écran des paramètres qui y sont. Ca vous aidera peut être.

@ +

Et surtout ... ON NE LACHE RIEN !!!


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (28 Mars 2006)

Non je l'acherais rien tant sa fonctionneras pas,je vient de regarder tous mais parametre et il me dit toujour la meme chose error code-9405
Et j'ai un autre souçi sur amsn j'arrive recevoir des fichiers mais pas en envoyer sa reste bloquer meme avec le pare feu desactiver.
moi qui jurais que par amsn je me suis tromper pour moi ses un bon logiciel mes pas du tous au point 
Merçi


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Mars 2006)

Alors petite mise au point:

Je suis en train de tester la cam avec mercury, et ça fonctionne parfaitement. Pas besoins de faire de réglage 
Pour aMsn ça ne marche toujours pas...et j'ai eu le même problème que toi pour envoyer des fichiers :rateau: je n'ai rien trouver pour résoudre celà.


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (28 Mars 2006)

je vien de tester mercury,super sa fonctionne ave la cam
Mais j'ai une petite question?
La tu en français moi je les en anglais çi oui comment ta fait pour l'avoir en anglais
Merçi


----------



## jro44 (28 Mars 2006)

D'un autre côté : tu veux une version en français classique ou en français comme tu l'écris  Parce que je ne pense pas que tu trouves de version où il est écrit par exemple la condition "si" comme toi tu l'écris, à savoir "çi" ...


----------



## jro44 (28 Mars 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet : j'ai l'impression que vous avez plus un problème sur aMSN que sur la webcam.


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Mars 2006)

pasuncopec 57 a dit:
			
		

> je vien de tester mercury,super sa fonctionne ave la cam
> Mais j'ai une petite question?
> La tu en français moi je les en anglais çi oui comment ta fait pour l'avoir en anglais
> Merçi


Si tu veux avoir mercury en français il te suffit de cliquer sur le petit onglet (logo mercury) en bas de la fenètre principale, ensuite tu regardes dans le menu _système/langue/français._

je te conseille de prendre *Mercrury 1711 B04*, ne prend pas la B05 car elle n'est pas stable (des bugs subsistes)



> Pour revenir au sujet : j'ai l'impression que vous avez plus un problème sur aMSN que sur la webcam.


 Oui je pense aussi que j'ai des problèmes avec aMSn, je vais le désinstaller et le réinstaller 

*
edit: *après réinstallation pas de changement, toujours le même problème.
A noter que j'ai ouvert les ports dans: _préférences systémes/partage/Coupe-feu/Nouveau.../Nom du port/MSN Messenger_

ps: je suis sous wifi par freebox v3


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mars 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille de prendre *Mercrury 1711 B04*, ne prend pas la B05 car elle n'est pas stable (des bugs subsistes)


Mercury 1711B07 est diponible maintenant !!


.


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mercury 1711B07 est diponible maintenant !!
> 
> 
> .


En es-tu sûr ?  
Elle n'est pas présente sur le forum en tout cas...


----------



## jo_6466 (28 Mars 2006)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> En est tu sûr ?
> Elle n'est pas présente sur le forum en tout cas...


Oupps la dernière version pour MAC est la 1711 B06!! et je l'ai teléchargée sur le forum 
(il faut aller dans " Latest Beta/RC Release"  puis "Mercury 1711 Mac Edition "  puis "page3 post 39"


http://www.petitpanda.info/MercuryMessenger1711B6.dmg.zip


----------



## goupilleres (28 Mars 2006)

je l'ai acheté : la webcam à 20 et ça marche avec aMSN. J'ai seulement instalé le pilote Genius. Je n'ai rien configuré de plus. Je ne comprends pas votre problème, c'est surement un pb aMSN. Je suis avec live-box en wifi.
Bon courage.


----------



## gratteur-fou (28 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Oupps la dernière version pour MAC est la 1711 B06!! et je l'ai teléchargée sur le forum
> (il faut aller dans " Latest Beta/RC Release"  puis "Mercury 1711 Mac Edition "  puis "page3 post 39"
> 
> 
> http://www.petitpanda.info/MercuryMessenger1711B6.dmg.zip


Merci !  en plus j'aime leur nouvelle interface. cool


----------



## PJG (28 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est Ineen ... je comprends pas la difference?


Est ce que Ineen, propose un forfait pour les fixes ? France et Etranger.



PJG


----------



## jro44 (28 Mars 2006)

Pour rebondir sur le message de GOUPILLERES, j'ai bien l'impression que seul les gens "qui peuvent rentrer, mais pas en tennis" peuvent faire fonctionner cette webcam sans efforts particuliers  S'il vous plait, ne cliquez pas sur nos boules à facettes : on risquerait de monter dans la "hiérarchie" et notre belle petite webcam pas chère ne marcherait plus


----------



## pasuncopec 57 (29 Mars 2006)

Bonjour et Merçi a tous pour vos conseil,j'abandonne amsn 0,95 qui malgré toute mes tentative fonctionne pas avec le cam,j'attendrais une autre version.
Pour le moment j'ai mis une nouvelle version de mercury qui fonctionne bien avec la cam les wiissss,les clin d'oeil ect.
Bonne continution pour votre forum qui et super un pasuncopec 57 content


----------

